
Samsung unveils Galaxy Gear smartwatch accessory - rajeshrajappan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23961692
======
darkchasma
There really isn't anything here that would have me wanting to get one. I feel
this is a preemptive me too device with no real product vision. Well, other
than "we really need to get a watch out before Apple so we can say they copied
us".

~~~
phaus
There isn't anything about any smart-watch that would have me wanting to get
one. Apple's is going to be equally useless.

The ridiculous part is the price-point. People who spend $300 on a watch, want
something that looks nice. They don't want to spend $300 to strap a smart-
phone to their wrist, when they already have one in their pockets.

~~~
jbigelow76
I'm glad I wasn't the only feeling this. It seems almost a foregone conclusion
to tech "pundits" that watches are going to be the salvation for Apple's
iPhone fatigue. I just don't get it, the biggest use case is usually "your
smart phone is in your pocket, now you won't have to get it out". The only
time my smartphone is't already visible is when I am walking or eating dinner
(and most of my friends continue to put their smartphones out on the table
when eating out).

~~~
lh7777
Until some wearable device can actually replace a smartphone instead of
complement it, I think you're right. Not many people want to carry yet another
device, so you've got to have a pretty awesome and broadly appealing use case
to convince them to do so. I just don't see it with the Gear (or the Glass for
that matter).

------
xutopia
This smells like a flop to me.

------
utopianmonk
It is really surprising how Pebble hit almost all the right spots [ form
factor, multi-day battery, screen readability, standard watch strap, hardware
buttons, SDK ]. Sure there is room for improvement but we've now seen three
big tech companies ( Sony, Samsung and Qualcomm) bringing in smartwatches and
none of them got close to Pebble.

------
jdmitch
I love their verdict on the casio calculator watch _The original and the
best!_ :)

------
david4096
Consider the use case of an authentication token. I would use a watch for
unlocking a phone, password manager, or laptop.

However, Bluetooth and a monochrome LCD would get the job done just fine.

~~~
splendidfailure
I read that the Sony SmartWatch also supports NFC. It would be interesting to
see if a standalone smartwatch app could support NFC building entry (like a
replacement for your company badge). It'd be a much nicer form factor and I'd
be significantly less likely to forget it at home or at my desk.

Though it's worth noting, with August and Lockitron keyless entry systems
being shipped this year, I wonder if the same can't also be accomplished with
the existing BLE implementation by Pebble/others

------
namlem
Not hugely impressive, but it could be worse. If it were $100 cheaper and had
a front-facing camera I might actually want one.

------
jyz
At least pebble looks good.

~~~
therobot24
love my pebble - wish it wasn't as 'clunky', but it's exactly what a
smartwatch should be - an accessory for my powerful smartphone, making my
smartphone experience better. However, it recently died and i'm finding that
pebble support is almost as bad as google support.

------
jchimney
ugly... sorry, I like the concept but I have to wear this?

